# Is firewood selling out fast this year in your area too?



## BillLion (Oct 2, 2014)

I needed to buy 2 more cord to round out the supply I gathered myself to burn this season and discovered something fascinating -the firewood supply is scare this year!

All of the reliable/semi-reliable wood guys I've dealt with in the past are sold out already except 1 guy who has 6-7 cord left. 

In the past this was unheard of. Wood would typically be readily available until deep winter. it won't even be cold enough to have a fire for at least a couple more weeks, but most of it is gone already.

*Is this happening where you live too?*


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 2, 2014)

Don't worry, if they need more the firewood dealers will just start cutting some more seasoned firewood for this winter.


----------



## BillLion (Oct 2, 2014)

Lumber-Jack said:


> Don't worry, if they need more the firewood dealers will just start cutting some more seasoned firewood for this winter.



Yeah, those guys are always around. That's why I qualified it with "_reliable/semi-reliable_."


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 2, 2014)

yeah, my reliable guy is out already.  

Reverted to pallets and bricks to round out this year.


----------



## BillLion (Oct 2, 2014)

chazcarr said:


> yeah, my reliable guy is out already.
> 
> Reverted to pallets and bricks to round out this year.



Wow. How much do you typically burn each season?


----------



## Frank625 (Oct 2, 2014)

I sell firewood as a side business. I have way more people wanting wood then I can supply. When I sell wood, I give people the moisture content reading ahead of time. That clears up any questions of how well seasoned it is. Some people are buying wood for next year as well. It's stacked and measured for volume as well before it's loaded. people seem to appreciate my approach. It's supposed to be 37* here Saturday Night/Sunday Morning, that should be interesting.


----------



## gerry100 (Oct 2, 2014)

Frank625 said:


> I sell firewood as a side business. I have way more people wanting wood then I can supply. When I sell wood, I give people the moisture content reading ahead of time. That clears up any questions of how well seasoned it is. Some people are buying wood for next year as well. It's stacked and measured for volume as well before it's loaded. people seem to appreciate my approach.



It's that underhanded marketing strategy of being honest and giving good value to your customers.

Reminds me of the contractor who has done all of our house repairs for years, son of a gun ACTUALY RETURNS PHONE CALLS AND SHOWS UP WHEN HE SAYS HE WILL


----------



## Longstreet (Oct 2, 2014)

I don't buy firewood from them, but the landscape supply company I get dirt and rock from sells wood as well.  I asked them about the market this year, and they said they received almost no logs this summer.  So little in fact, that they never removed the "Sold Out" posting on their website as they expect to be out of inventory that fast.

I give them respect for not jacking up their price.  They are selling it at the same rate as last year, even if it is high compared to the craigslist guys.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 2, 2014)

Those folks that got caught in the propane shortage last year are all grabbing up firewood just in case.


----------



## Frank625 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm listed on Craigslist


----------



## Silenced38 (Oct 2, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Those folks that got caught in the propane shortage last year are all grabbing up firewood just in case.


Thats what i did. Wood went from supplemental heat last year to primary this year.


----------



## Grisu (Oct 2, 2014)

Same in our area. Lots of posts on our neighborhood forum asking for sellers of "seasoned"  firewood as their regular guy seems to be sold out. So far I have been patient and did not reply that they should be buying their wood at least one year in advance to make sure it is dry when they want to burn it. Not sure how much longer I can hold myself back.


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 2, 2014)

BillLion said:


> Wow. How much do you typically burn each season?



Depending on how cold things are 4-5 cords.  Last year was almost 6 cords but that was an unusually long cold snap.  It made me use up most of my supply though so now I am trying to get back ahead.


----------



## buddylee (Oct 2, 2014)

Most wood is being chipped and sent to Europe to create electricity.


----------



## STIHLY DAN (Oct 2, 2014)

Been busy this fall inspecting heating appliances, about 50% have a wood heat source and say they can't find wood this year. " do I know of anyone"


----------



## BillLion (Oct 3, 2014)

chazcarr said:


> Depending on how cold things are 4-5 cords.  Last year was almost 6 cords but that was an unusually long cold snap.  It made me use up most of my supply though so now I am trying to get back ahead.



I was going through 3-4, burned over 4 last season and still ran out!

Going to be tight this season, but I think I'll squeak by. And start gathering supplies for next 2015/16!


----------



## BillLion (Oct 3, 2014)

Sounds like it is a national, not local thing!

It's not like supply is going to go way up. I wonder if this will actually turn out for the best with people looking to buy at least a year ahead from suppliers? Nah! I guess there will always be the guy down the street selling seasoned firewood that he split right before loading up for delivery...


----------



## Silenced38 (Oct 3, 2014)

The guy i bought some from in march. Didnt have any the first of september. My son said he now has about 8 cords out there now!!


----------



## McKeznak (Oct 5, 2014)

BillLion said:


> Sounds like it is a national, not local thing!


Not just a national thing, it's up here too. Almost everyone reliable is out. And, like everywhere, the winter was brutal here last year and the previous summer was so damp that cattle corn farmers used up a lot of the propane drying their corn. Lots of guys delivering wood split right into the trailer, at seasoned rates... and people are buying it all up. I worry it might be a bad year for chimney fires.

I've run into some good luck, I married the love of my life this summer and she came complete with a father-in-law with a wood processor. I already had enough for this year and suffice it to say after a few days on that thing, I'm already good for the next two years.

It's a great deal too, for every cord I put through and take, I put another one through for him and stack it in his shed.


----------



## BigCountryNY (Oct 5, 2014)

I haven't lived in the area long enough to know yet, but I was talking to a local farmer yesterday who said that he's seeing all kinds of woodpiles in places that he's not used to seeing them.  I think after what people paid for oil and propane last year, they are all looking for alternatives this year.  I recall reading in another thread that someone said that this year is likely going to see more chimney fires, due to people who will be burning more unseasoned wood who aren't experienced wood burners.  I can only hope that isn't the case...


----------



## BillLion (Oct 5, 2014)

McKeznak said:


> Not just a national thing, it's up here too. .



Wow, I'm truly sorry to hear that. Glad you married into many fortunes though! 

I talked to someone I know this morning that has been looking for firewood unsuccessfully for the past couple weeks. He said he finally found someone who said they had some. He told the guy he wanted 5 cord which the seller agreed to. That was 5 days ago and the seller won't return numerous calls. Crazy out there!!


----------



## Dix (Oct 5, 2014)

If you have the ability, order as much as you can for future years.

You'll be ahead of the game in the long run.


----------



## blades (Oct 5, 2014)

Around here a couple things are taking place besides a lot of people looking for wood. On the bulk supply side a lot of the fellows that were were running log loads are working out in the oil fields of the Dakota areas and such. Power plants are buying chips at a much higher rate of return than firewood brings so another  reduction in  log supply.  Running chip loads is also paying better than log hauling as well. 
Another note is the weather this summer has not been real good for drying purposes here. I only know of 2 maybe 3 guys running kilns in this area,  one of those is for bug killing  another is only runs his set up after landscaping is shut down by the weather or its too wet to do anything else. He hasn't been in recently so I do not know his status firewood wise but it is a secondary operation to keep his guys busy in the off times.
I have plenty of fire wood  but most  of it is not going to meet the 20% or less requirement ( close to 30 cords that is close haven't checked it yet) 12 cord that is green split and stacked  and about 4 or so more that is bucked not split yet ( green).  Only so many hours in a day and I have another business to run that pays the bills.


----------



## msherer (Oct 5, 2014)

I went out east a couple of weeks ago.  Through Ohio, WV, PA, MD, VA and DE.  We did a good bit of driving on on Rt 40 and I was amazed at all the firewood for sale.  Trucks parked all over on the side of the road full of wood for sale.  PA and MD were impressive as far as firewood for sale.  Beautiful country.  My first trip to Gettysburg and it was well worth it.

Matt


----------



## BillLion (Oct 6, 2014)

msherer said:


> I went out east a couple of weeks ago.  Through Ohio, WV, PA, MD, VA and DE.  We did a good bit of driving on on Rt 40 and I was amazed at all the firewood for sale.  Trucks parked all over on the side of the road full of wood for sale.  PA and MD were impressive as far as firewood for sale.  Beautiful country.  My first trip to Gettysburg and it was well worth it.
> 
> Matt



I wonder if that's still the case. Had a chimney sweep out today and he's saying all their customers are complaining about the same thing -NO WOOD! :O


----------



## Seanm (Oct 6, 2014)

Sure am glad I live in an area that has plenty of free wood located on crown land even if it is softwood!


----------



## gyrfalcon (Oct 6, 2014)

chazcarr said:


> Depending on how cold things are 4-5 cords.  Last year was almost 6 cords but that was an unusually long cold snap.  It made me use up most of my supply though so now I am trying to get back ahead.


That's part of the answer, you and everybody else are compensating for last winter, and getting in extra in case this winter is as bad.

Also, in my neck of the woods, pellets are a Big Thing, and my supplier says the folks who usually supply him are selling to the pellet makers instead, so he's scrambling to find enough logs to process just for his regular customers. (My guy is a small kiln-dry operation.)


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 6, 2014)

It is making the newspapers now:
http://www.sentinelsource.com/news/...cle_9f4b2abe-6308-525e-b521-99b53c3b8d37.html





gyrfalcon said:


> That's part of the answer, you and everybody else are compensating for last winter, and getting in extra in case this winter is as bad.
> 
> Also, in my neck of the woods, pellets are a Big Thing, and my supplier says the folks who usually supply him are selling to the pellet makers instead, so he's scrambling to find enough logs to process just for his regular customers. (My guy is a small kiln-dry operation.)


----------



## BillLion (Oct 7, 2014)

chazcarr said:


> It is making the newspapers now:
> http://www.sentinelsource.com/news/...cle_9f4b2abe-6308-525e-b521-99b53c3b8d37.html



Wow. Thanks for posting that. It's interesting to note the supply shortage is more than anecdotal and to learn the reasons for the shortage.


----------



## JustWood (Oct 7, 2014)

Look for low supplies and higher prices to last 2-3 years. I don't see the supply issues being resolved for some time.


----------



## BillLion (Oct 7, 2014)

JustWood said:


> Look for low supplies and higher prices to last 2-3 years. I don't see the supply issues being resolved for some time.



My plan is as I use each cord, I'm going to purchase a replacement this winter season (even if its green wood). Because of space limitations I have to go that route. I wonder if I'll have trouble getting green wood in the winter. I would think tree companies would love to make a few extra bucks in slow season & not have to stockpile wood for next year...


----------



## JustWood (Oct 7, 2014)

BillLion said:


> My plan is as I use each cord, I'm going to purchase a replacement this winter season (even if its green wood). Because of space limitations I have to go that route. I wonder if I'll have trouble getting green wood in the winter. I would think tree companies would love to make a few extra bucks in slow season & not have to stockpile wood for next year...


Good plan whether there is a shortage or not. Gives you maximum drying time also.


----------



## weatherguy (Oct 7, 2014)

No shortage over the border here, then again we've always had too many firewood sellers, maybe the supply demand will be in balance eventually. The guy I buy wood from did raise his price from $150/cord to $165.


----------



## madtrapper (Oct 7, 2014)

I have almost sold the 20 cord I had for sale in the last 2 weeks have 3 left
That will probably gone this weekend. Usually am not sold out until 1st of dec and most of the buyers are coming from farther away. People that always wait until the snow flies are going to be out of luck this year. Should have raised the price this year didn't realize there was going to be such a demand.


----------



## BillLion (Oct 7, 2014)

weatherguy said:


> No shortage over the border here, then again we've always had too many firewood sellers, maybe the supply demand will be in balance eventually. The guy I buy wood from did raise his price from $150/cord to $165.



He could charge double that & get it all day long here right about now.


----------



## BruceNorEast (Oct 7, 2014)

Seanm said:


> Sure am glad I live in an area that has plenty of free wood located on crown land even if it is softwood!


Sean, what is "crown land?"

PS: wood that's ready for this season is in very short supply in southern NH. When I was looking most of the suppliers I spoke to had already sold out what they had for his season, it was scary back in August, doubt it'll be better until spring.

Good luck!


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 7, 2014)

BruceNorEast said:


> Sean, what is "crown land?"



Land in Canada held by government in the name of the Monarch. What we call Federal Land here.


----------



## BruceNorEast (Oct 7, 2014)

Ah, that make sense. Thanks BrotherBart


----------



## bag of hammers (Oct 7, 2014)

I drive by a mill where I sometimes grab a skid of blocks (usually 6x6 end cuts) and they just dropped one on the curb this morning so I scooped it up - will be part of the stacks for next year.  They used to have as many as 2 or 3 skids out there some days - easy pickin's - now they're typically spoken for before they hit the curb.  Those that aren't spoken for (friends, family I assume)  are gone before coffee break.   Last winter shook us up a bit.


----------



## Seanm (Oct 7, 2014)

BruceNorEast said:


> Ah, that make sense. Thanks BrotherBart


Sorry I was working late and missed this chat. Yes and we are able to download a free wood permit that allows us to harvest 7 cords of firewood each year for personal use. It must be dead but that's ok. It prevents people from taking the live Larch and Birch. Sorry to hear wood is in short demand out there, makes it tough Im sure!


----------



## chazcarr (Oct 8, 2014)

Oddly after all this talk, I got a coupon in the mail from http://www.paradiselandandtree.com/ with an offer for $175 a cord with minimum 2 cords purchased.

If I had ever heard of them I would take them up on this offer.


----------



## BillLion (Oct 8, 2014)

chazcarr said:


> Oddly after all this talk, I got a coupon in the mail from http://www.paradiselandandtree.com/ with an offer for $175 a cord with minimum 2 cords purchased.
> 
> If I had ever heard of them I would take them up on this offer.



If you click on their online "store" you'll see this:

_"Firewood **** SPECIAL****

Currently being sold by the 20 yard dumpster full. Approximately 4 cords per unit and seasoned. Save $100.00 for unseasoned wood. All dumpster wood is in rounds and unsplit. Pre-cut to size can be requested. Extra charges may apply."_

May be worth stocking up on for the future if you have the space...


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Oct 8, 2014)

This the first year I have ever sold firewood.  I never planned on doing it because the amount of work never really seems worth the money.  However hoarding it for 5 years I ended up with about 30 cords with plenty more needing split and dead Ash and power line cutting I could cut for years on my 23 acres.  My wood was seasoned at least 2 years stacked on pallets and top covered.  I sold about 10 cords at $200 for a full cord in a heart beat(plus delivery and stacking fees).  I am in the software business and wish I could sell software that easily.  I am halting sales for now for deer season and I really want to keep about 20 cords for myself.  If I sell it next year I am going to raise the price, but it is still not worth the work.  Imagine if wanted to make a business out of it and you did 100 cord a year at $200 that would only be $20,000.  That is a lot or work for not a lot of money.

The people you meet are  interesting, I met  some really rich people that own businesses, IT people like myself, professors etc.  I felt like the poor guy delivering firewood to the rich guys, ha.  Meanwhile I own my own software business.  It is not just people heating their homes, it is rich people with fire pits and wanting the ambiance of the fire.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 8, 2014)

Yeah when I was working on the will my wife asked what to do with the firewood. I told her to sell it for what I thought the labor was worth. A thousand bucks a cord.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Oct 8, 2014)

golfandwoodnut said:


> imagine if wanted to make a business out of it and you did 100 cord a year at $200 that would only be $20,000.  That is a lot or work for not a lot of money.
> 
> The people you meet are  interesting, I met  some really rich people that own businesses, IT people like myself, professors etc.  I felt like the poor guy delivering firewood to the rich guys, ha.  Meanwhile I own my own software business.  It is not just people heating their homes, it is rich people with fire pits and wanting the ambiance of the fire.



Depends on the area.  Where I am, most firewood sellers are just guys in the area with good woodlots for their own fuel who cut an extra few cords on weekends to sell to folks in the town, so it's extra money for them, not a living.  These guys do, however, keep the price of firewood down far enough that, as you point out, it's not worth it for many people to get into doing this for a business unless they've got something to add to it-- like my supplier, who has a small kiln-drying operation and can charge more than the going rate for green or "seasoned" (ie, cut down in the spring and cut to order in the fall).   Few rich people around where I am in an out-of-the-way part of farm country, and both the cost of living and wages are lower than where you are, I'm sure.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Oct 8, 2014)

gyrfalcon said:


> Depends on the area.  Where I am, most firewood sellers are just guys in the area with good woodlots for their own fuel who cut an extra few cords on weekends to sell to folks in the town, so it's extra money for them, not a living.  These guys do, however, keep the price of firewood down far enough that, as you point out, it's not worth it for many people to get into doing this for a business unless they've got something to add to it-- like my supplier, who has a small kiln-drying operation and can charge more than the going rate for green or "seasoned" (ie, cut down in the spring and cut to order in the fall).   Few rich people around where I am in an out-of-the-way part of farm country, and both the cost of living and wages are lower than where you are, I'm sure.


Really that sounds the same, I think most people who sell are doing it for extra money.  Even myself I looked at it as money I could use for one of my hobbies like golf or hunting.  I really don't think anybody I know does it for a living.  So no matter what part of the country even though wood sounds expensive to buy it is not worth the effort to sell it as a living.  It is good for a little side cash.


----------



## Frank625 (Oct 9, 2014)

golfandwoodnut said:


> Really that sounds the same, I think most people who sell are doing it for extra money.  Even myself I looked at it as money I could use for one of my hobbies like golf or hunting.  I really don't think anybody I know does it for a living.  So no matter what part of the country even though wood sounds expensive to buy it is not worth the effort to sell it as a living.  It is good for a little side cash.



I am doing the same thing. it is a lot of work. I get $180 a cord around here and I have to turn people away. Some people are buying for next year and are OK with green wood too. It's keeping me in good shape, I had to stop going to the gym for now. I look at it as some extra money for the holidays and it pays to keep all my equipment in top condition. I do meet some nice people as well. I even give them a moisture meter reading on some fresh splits so they know what they are getting.


----------



## madtrapper (Oct 9, 2014)

I do it for extra money been doing it for about 8 years cleared a lot of fence rows out and a lot of dead elms and ash starting to get low now so won't have much to sell after next year have to keep enough left for me to burn. I have bought a new quad, splitter, saw, and trailer to haul wood behind my quad over the years. When laid off during the winter needed something to do to keep me busy. I know a lot of my regulars will be disappointed because nobody in my area sells anything close to dry.


----------



## batchman (Oct 9, 2014)

It looks like I'm SOL for dry wood this year...  I did not have my yard ready this spring, then it was too hot/busy to lug and stack LOL.  Now I'm doomed to repeating my last year's "fiber reinforced ice chunks" from my local farmstand, *if* I can get enough compressed logs to dry it out.

If anyone can deliver 1/2 to 1.5 cord dry hardwood south/west of Nashua please message me.  Bonus points for 18" +/-.

Good thing I locked in my pellets in time.  Assuming they don't double-sell them while I wait for the ground to freeze so they can deliver.

Ugh,
- Jeff


----------



## BruceNorEast (Oct 9, 2014)

The only one I know that still has wood that's supposed to be ready to burn is asking for an arm and both legs; he's on 101A in Amherst, just west of Nashua. He's a higher end landscaping outfit, charging $460 a cord. Amazing thing is his piles are getting smaller, so some are paying...

Maybe some of your wood is good enough to burn if mixed with the compressed bio/evo blocks? Pallets and lumber mill ends?

Good luck to you!


----------



## BillLion (Oct 11, 2014)

So one of my suppliers came through with a cord today. Quantity looks right on. Quality is great; seeing white oak, red oak with a little maple, birch and walnut mixed in.

He told me it had been split only 5 months; which a moisture meter quick test confirmed is probably true. Hope this helps next year's supply. In a pinch I may use some at the end of this season if necessary.


----------

